# ford explorer battery light on



## walldo (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a 1996 Ford Explorer that has had a few issues that have allready been corrected, but the one that I haven't got yet is, The battery light comes on and stays on. There is an amp guage on the insturment panel that indicates a charge is being made while the battery light is on. I checked the charge at the battery posts with the volt meter and it read 14.9 volts. That is a typical charge for a good Ford system. So I check all the connections at the alternator and they where all solid as well. Then I removed the alternator and took it into a local Starter/Alternator shop and Dan checked it out to be a good alternator. So I've reinstalled it and every thing is still the same. That idiot light is drivin' me nuts. the system checks out Good, and yet that darn light is on. Any Ideas, or does this sound familiar to anything here...? Ford is supposed to have better Ideas


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi walldo

Check all your ground connections, make sure all ground connections to the chassy are not loose corroded or broken. Check your fuse box to see if there is a burnt fuse or a shorted fusible link to the alternator or starter replace as needed. If there is an external rectifier make sure the connections are not loose and it is well grounded.


post back your findings.


----------



## walldo (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Octaneman, Thanks for gettin' back to me. I will check all the above you mentioned. When I had it up in the air I did see factory ground straps everywhere, some of them cruddier than others. I'm not sure where I'd be finding an external rectifier. What, or where would it be associated in the system..? I'll get back and let you know what's discovered, thanks...


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

Everthing is built in that alternator.What you describe is very common in Ford alternators and it's usually at fault even though it's charging "almost" normally.As said you can ck fuses and connections but you'll most likely end up replacing it


----------



## Drake Morton (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello guys!

The sounds like the alternator or something with the charging system. It usually keeps the truck running not the battery, so if your alt is bad then your fuel pump and everything else cant get power to keep fuel to the motor causing the stalling. hoe that helps,pull it out and take it to auto zone or something like that and have it tested


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I also think it's the alt. If it's not outputting properly it won't charge the battery sufficiently thus causing the warning light.


----------

